# Windows Security Center won't open



## MythT (May 29, 2008)

I don't really have any idea when this problem started on my system & how long it has been going on since I haven't used the WSC in a long time.

When I try to open the WSC using the icon in Control Panel nothing happens. Just an instantaneous flash of something and then nothing, no Security Center window at all. Then when i try to logoff my desktop I get a rundll32 not responding error with the option to end task or cancel. I only get this error after trying to open the WSC.

I have run "services.msc" and all of the required services (Remote Procedure Call (RPC) service, Windows Management Instrumentation, Security Center, Windows Firewall/Internet Connection Sharing(ICS) ) are all set to automatic & started. Also in Norton Protection Center (NIS2008) the "show messages from Windows Security Center" box is checked.

Things that I have tried are: I uninstalled Spybot just to make sure it's not somehow interfering, & then uninstalled NIS2008 using Norton removal tool downloaded from Symantec. I then ran "wscsvcfix.exe" from Microsoft to attempt to repair the WSC & then ran "securitycenterrestore.reg" to edit the registry to load the correct registry key. So far, none of this has worked. 

I have since reinstalled NIS2008 cause I need at least some protection, obviously. The only other security type software I am currently running is NetNanny.

Anybody have any ideas, suggestions, or thoughts on the matter?


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

*Welcome to TSF....*

Tyr this

To Start Security Center
Go to Administrative Tools > Services, highlight Security Center, right-click > properties, change the Startup Type to Automatic and start the service.


----------



## MythT (May 29, 2008)

ThorXP,

Thank you for the Welcome & taking the time to post an answer. I tried what you suggested but the Security Center still won't open. I don't even get any error messages. When I click the WSC icon in control panel absolutely nothing happens. The WSC window does not open. Any other suggestions?


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

To do this one you will need the recovery disk for the computer:

RUNNING THE MICROSOFT SYSTEM FILE CHECKER (SFC /SCANNOW )

http://www.pcug.org.au/boesen/SFC/SFC.htm


----------



## Cold Wind (Jan 10, 2008)

Have an Intel Motherboard?

The high definition Control panel applet is the cause.
Open control panel and see if you have a funny named applet at the top starting with (2) Asterix {**}.

Download if you don't already have installed: TweakUI
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx

Open TweakUI and go down the list to "Control Panel" Underneath "My Computer.

On my machine the applet was named "idtsg.cpl"
Uncheck the box next to it and restart the computer.
Bob's your Uncle!

Note: you may have also had a problem when shutting down Windows with rundll32.exe "end now" - having to click once or more to shut down Windows. That problem is also now fixed..


----------



## MythT (May 29, 2008)

ray: Cold Wind, You are a genius! Thank you so much! 
That worked great for me. I unchecked the applet named "idtsg.cpl" which was described as the IDT PC audio, restarted the computer and BAMMM, I can now open the Security Center. 

I can't even begin to tell you how many times I've been through steps emailed to me from Microsoft tech support with no results. I had finally given up and just decided to live without it. Then you showed up & saved the day. :laugh:

Thanks again. Bob's my Uncle!


----------



## pietskiet (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks Cold Wind!!! Bob's my uncle too! :grin:


----------



## Bandit5906 (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks CW!!! I do not however understand the connection or why this caused the problem. How did you come up with the solution?


----------



## awasner (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi, here it is July of 2009 and I just had this same problem with a PC just back from the shop with a new install of Windows XP. I did not have the funny named applet at the top of my control panel, but downloading TweakUI and unchecking idtsg.cpl both brought my Security Center back to life and got rid of the problem when shutting down Windows with rundll32.exe "end now".

Thanks a million!
Al



Cold Wind said:


> Have an Intel Motherboard?
> 
> The high definition Control panel applet is the cause.
> Open control panel and see if you have a funny named applet at the top starting with (2) Asterix {**}.
> ...


----------



## fast586 (Apr 22, 2009)

awasner said:


> Hi, here it is July of 2009 and I just had this same problem with a PC just back from the shop with a new install of Windows XP. I did not have the funny named applet at the top of my control panel, but downloading TweakUI and unchecking idtsg.cpl both brought my Security Center back to life and got rid of the problem when shutting down Windows with rundll32.exe "end now".
> 
> Thanks a million!
> 
> Al


Using Tweak UI only circumvents the problem, it doesn't fix the origin of the problem. The real problem is due to the IDT audio driver used on an Intel motherboard. I'm working on a machine with an Intel motherboard that's using the IDT audio driver. The applet in control panel had appeared with asterisks before the description and when I tried to shut down, I got a run.dll error and I had to end the task.

In order to correct the problem the right way, you need to uninstall the IDT audio driver and reboot. Then download the newest IDT audio driver from Intel's website, based on whatever model motherboard you have. After you do that, the problem should be resolved and you'll notice a brand new IDT audio applet in control panel with no asterisks.


----------

